# The Death Of Bees Explained â Parasites, Poison and Humans



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

The Death Of Bees Explained â Parasites, Poison and Humans

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqA42M4RtxE

*Published on Jul 9, 2015*
In 2015 the bees are still dying in masses. Which at first seems not very important until you realize that one third of all food humans consume would disappear with them. Millions could starve. The foes bees face are truly horrifying â some are a direct consequence of human greed. We need to help our small buzzing friends or we will face extremely unpleasant consequences.

Check out THE NOVA PROJECT: www.nova.org.au

You can make subtitles for the video here: http://www.youtube.com/timedtext_vide...

Videos, explaining things. Like evolution, time, space, global energy or our existence in this strange universe. 
We are a team of designers, journalists and musicians who want to make science look beautiful. Because it is beautiful.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

No worries.. Since Monsanto bought Beeologics, we'll have GMB's before long..


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

We have had bees in our backyard for the last two weeks. It is so unusual. We have not seen them in a long time until now. I wonder if they are just passing through? They have been in the Spanish Ivy plant.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You have a bee keeper probably with in 2 miles but could be up to 6 miles away.

 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It has been a warm winter so far, and when the weather is good those bees just will not stay home!!!!!!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

The facts are correct, IMHO. However, lots of things are slipped in with "could", "may" or "suspected of". Some might get the facts blended into the speculation. 
It was mentioned that most of the insecticides are used on corn and canola. Bees don't pollenate corn and canola is good for bees. http://www.canolacouncil.org/markets-stats/industry-overview/bees-and-canola-a-sweet-relationship/

Insecticides are never applied when fruits and vegetables are flowering. So, the insecticide impact would be negligible. 

The number of honey bee deaths only has importance after you know what those numbers were 50 years ago.


----------



## lgrandmaitre (Feb 21, 2016)

At a bee keeper meeting we were visited by a Dr. ( forget his name) but he was talking about neonics 
are they at all a contributing factor in bee deaths because he explained to us they are, and I'm getting some slack from some people staying this can not be a factor because they do not come into contact with the insecticide.
I have a university researcher telling me one thing and farmers telling me another ,help?


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

lgrandmaitre said:


> At a bee keeper meeting we were visited by a Dr. ( forget his name) but he was talking about neonics
> are they at all a contributing factor in bee deaths because he explained to us they are, and I'm getting some slack from some people staying this can not be a factor because they do not come into contact with the insecticide.
> I have a university researcher telling me one thing and farmers telling me another ,help?


As I mentioned in the other thread, Saskatchewan honey producers attain the highest honey yields in North America. 

This is in spite of the main food source being gm canola. This is in spite of the canola seed being treated with insecticides. In spite of the gm canola being sprayed with glyphosate or other herbicides. In spite of BRUTAL winter weather. 

No crashing populations here. Only rising production due to healthy bees, healthy soil, healthy farming practices, and healthy environmental conditions.

400 lb per hive yields, with 200 lb average yields can't be far wrong???

I know a few beekeepers, and not one of them is blaming anything, other than bee management being not up to par in most cases.

As far as the seed treatment, it only protects the seedlings from flea beetles for MAXIMUM two weeks. After that flea beetles will not be affected. When bees are pollinating canola, it is about two MONTHS after seeding time. If the seed treatment were effective at all past that point, the many insect pests of canola would not attack it like they do. Bertha Armyworms, diamondback moths, lygus bugs, cabbage seedpod weevil to name a few.

If it were affecting the bees, Saskatchewan would be THE place to watch, because almost all our high yield honey production depends on the mainly gmo canola crop.

Bottom line, is scapegoats are easy to find. But it doesn't mean they are true. If they were, Saskatchewan honey production would have taken a dive in the 70's and 80's when seed treatments first came out. And then another dive after 1997 when the first gm canola was produced.

But the truth is, it has not...


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

There can be some impact from neonics in corn mainly because of dust released during plantin with some planters when graphite is used as a seed lubricant. When graphite was taken off the market here in 2015 tests showed the neonic levels in dust in those situations dropped by over 90%, I think it was 94, which brought it down to negligible levels.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention: Vancouver island, which has ZERO neo nic use, ZERO gmo crops grown, has seen bee collapses. 

Australia, which LOVES neo nics, has seen no collapse whatsoever.

Scapegoat?

I suggest googling varroa mite and the management thereof. Many actual beekeepers are blaming maltreatment of these guys, as a potential reason for population issues. Which is scientifically supported. There has been no study done that showed issues with field rates of neo nics on bees. Other than as DaleK said, with corn seeding dust, which has been proven to cause troubles.


----------



## lgrandmaitre (Feb 21, 2016)

I would like to see your research papers  i think it would be a good read


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

lgrandmaitre said:


> I would like to see your research papers  i think it would be a good read


I am just a farmer. I have no research other than annually observed facts that happen. I am also entering the bee business this year, ( ordered 4 hives last week ,and excited about it!), and know several in the business.

If you can google "facts" you agree with, I suggest you also google facts that you do not agree with. Before making assumptions.

Why on earth is Vancouver Island, the bastion of all things "organic" and "pure", the enviro mecca of the green party and it's leader, having colony survival issues? While right wing Saskatchewan, home of millions of acres of gm crops, the bastion of commercial, big bad agriculture, seeing increases in both productivity and bee numbers?

The neo nic theory, simply makes no sense scientifically.


----------



## lgrandmaitre (Feb 21, 2016)

probably verona mites,
there are lots of contributing factors to colony collapses since you and I are into bees and both own farms ( i have my farmers licence so I guess i am a farmer too) and I have been attending bee keeper meetings when I can.
think of it this way
you have to get rid of the mites, thats a pestiside the bee has to endure inside the hive
then there is sickness 
then neonics 
then lack of food ( corn/soy which they hate) 
weather

its just too much for the bees and yes the mites are the number one killers but the Neocics are just as bad 

the bees are just leaving the hives to go and die so they can save the others 
and there have been DIRECT poisonings of hives because of neonics.
 just asking advice from other bee keepers, now that I know your opinion i will keep that in mind 
good luck with the bees


----------



## lgrandmaitre (Feb 21, 2016)

Above I was mentioning to you about the many factors adding up to bee deaths, including
pesticides. well this study ( and a dr. who was at a bee keeping meeting I attended and was personally lectured by ) talks about the same thing I was talking about above. 
http://www.ontariobee.com/inside-oba/news-and-updates/new-research-on-the-interactive-effect-of-pesticides

and the paper is here http://stpp.ucla.edu/sites/default/files/Exposure_and_Interaction_2016_Web_0.pdf

it was written by
Virginia Zaunbrecher, J.D., UCLA Sustainable Technology & Policy Program
Dale Hattis, Ph.D., Clark University
Ron Melnick, Ph.D., Ron Melnick Consulting
Susan Kegley, Ph.D., Pesticide Research Institute
Timothy Malloy, J.D., UCLA Sustainable Technology & Policy Program
John Froines, Ph.D., UCLA Sustainable Technology & Policy Program
Contributors
Lindsey Sears, M.A.
Timothy J. Brown, Ph.D.
Camille Sears
Christina Batteate, M.P.H., UCLA Sustainable Technology & Policy Program
Charlene Nguyen, UCLA Sustainable Technology & Policy Program
I am no Doctor and It would be very ballsy of me to argue with ,what is it ,five of them...


> Increasingly, research shows that cumulative exposures can have larger than anticipated
> impacts on public health.1
> While the potential for interactive effects is recognized in both
> scientific and regulatory communities, pesticide testing requirements by the California Department
> ...


as you can see even to this date we have major data gaps in the system and even us humans (bee's being the whistle blowers) are affected by this.
I mentioned how the Products of chemical decomposition can be more deadly then the original compound. 

I am currently taking nursing so reading through the bio-chemistry portion was a bit easier on me because i know some of the terms.


----------

